

PayPal.com redesign - zengr
http://paypal.com/

======
davidkuridza
Try
[https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/home](https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/home)
if you still see the old one.

------
jinushaun
Can't believe it took them this long to get out of 2003 web design.
Competition. Seriously, it's a good thing.

------
niveus
FYI: It's being A/B tested so you might not get the new version.

------
utuxia
still shitty guts on inside. i worked on that code back in 2004. I see its
still live.

~~~
zengr
I am not sure what you see (maybe they are A/B testing). But I see this and
its really good!
[http://i.imgur.com/q0rB2FB.png](http://i.imgur.com/q0rB2FB.png)

